# Factory/OEM speaker plug



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

19k said:


> I believe my speaker plug (the female end that plugs into the speaker) is going out. Anyone know where I can get a replacement for it? I’ve searched a good while and I can only find the aftermarket adapters for aftermarket speakers.


I think your best bet would be a boneyard.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Which speaker and what do you mean by going out? Speaker connectors don't normally wear out.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Are you sure it's not a bad connection in the speaker itself - that as you move the connector it makes or breaks?

I think I'd try swapping speakers left/right to make sure the problem stayed with the wiring harness and not the speaker.


----------



## 19k (Mar 27, 2018)

I replaced the drivers side speaker. It’s working fine so far. But when I was installing it, if it moved too much it would disconnect. 

It worked fine today so far.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

The door speaker connectors are made by Delphi. They are part number 13699622. You can find them on Mouser. It looks like they are 42 cents each. You would also need to pay shipping. 

https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetai...ha2pyFadujMVNpvUpqklDm53e1AwXGlJ6cpK1Mw%2bZI=

This is just the connector without the terminal pins. You would also need to find the correct pins to crimp onto the wires. According to the datasheet on Mouser they are part number 13526678. You would need 2 of these. It looks like they are 12 cents each. You would also need to find a crimping tool that would work. You could probably get one on Amazon for a good price. Or, you could just solder the wires to the pins. 

https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetai...=/ha2pyFadujRavTGaN5GSZaIYWpDnwE26kfusXwqRtw=

You can contact Mouser to confirm all of this. 

GM only sells the full door wire harness, not just the connectors. You would need to find the correct door wiring harness for your car. The parts department at your dealership could help you find the correct part number. 

Another option would be to find a connector at a junkyard.


----------



## 19k (Mar 27, 2018)

Thank you for your help! It’s still working fine so far. I might be better off checking a junkyard. I’m going to install an amp and new speakers so I may end up clipping it as well.


----------

